# [SOLVED] BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys



## Panvix

*Hello,
*
I've been getting Blue Screen Error messages followed by crash/restart.

I'm running on Windows 7

I found that if I log on in Safe Mode and delete the graphics card driver from Device Manager/Display Adapters and restart the computer I can access windows in Normal Mode without them giving me BSOD. However the display is not correct and Windows detect that the graphics card is missing and automatically searches, downloads and installs the missing driver. Once I reboot after Windows have automatically done so, I come into Windows normal mode again (this time the display is normal as the driver has been installed) and the system work without the immediate crash/reboot. However, after a little while the BSOD eventually comes up again, followed by crash/restart.

I have also tried reinstalling the proper graphics card driver myself (and not have windows detect and install it automatically) Once I've installed the driver and restarted my PC I get an instant BSOD error message and crash/restart. Unlike when I let Windows find the driver, where at least the system works for a little while before crashing.

I suspect my Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 x2 graphics card might be corrupted, but I need to be sure before I go spending over £300 on a new one.

I attach:

Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 and perfmon /report

My System Specifications in jpegs from CPU-Z

Analytical report from my Minidump using BlueScreenView, in .txt format.

I hope this is sufficient information.
*Thank you for your time!*


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

Please do not make multiple threads on the same issue. If you have not received a response in around 48 hours, merely bump your current thread by posting to it.

Anyways, when you had driver verifier on it kept pulling up the MagicISO driver, which is dated back in 2009. You will want to find an update for MagicISO, and if there isn't any, than I'm afraid you'll have to uninstall it and find another related program.

If you still suspect your graphics cards may be at fault, you can try MemtestG80/CL. Run either one a couple of times and see if it displays any errors. Hopefully your card will be able to run either (newer cards should run at least one of em).

Also, have you considered removing one graphics card and seeing if things are stable then? If so, have you then swapped the cards to see if it's an issue with SLI or with a specific card?


----------



## tomhcb

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

I think that the x2 is just part of the name rather than saying it's crossfire


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

Oh, I see. What a deceptive name. :<


----------



## Panvix

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

Thanks for the help guys,
Yes the x2 indicates that it's crossfire.
Sorry about the repost, in my first post I was asked to follow a set of instructions on how to make a proper post of my problem, with all the correct attachments and info, that's why I reposted.

I uninstalled MagicIso, but in the minidump Log this came up as a problem at a later stage, after the BSOD had already started happening.

I have performed the memory test a few times and no errors have come up there.
I think I'll just go ahead and get a ne graphics card, but I wish I could be 100% sure that that's what the problem was.

Is there some software that tests and shows faulty hardware?


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

Here's some other tests you can use. MemtestG80/CL was for testing the graphics cards, specifically their vram read and write.

RAM: Memtest86+ - 7+ passes
CPU: Prime95 - Torture Test; Large FFTs; overnight (9+ hours)
Drives: Seatools - All basic tests aside from the _Fix all_ or the advanced ones.

All of these (excluding MemtestG80/CL) are included in the UBCD if you prefer a Live CD environment (which is a good environment to test hardware on). Note that Prime95 is called _Mersenne Prime Test_ in the UBCD. Also, if you want, provide us temps/voltages using HWInfo with _Sensors only_ option checked. Log two 30-minute instances: one for idle, and one for high load.

Btw, you said it's Crossfire, so you do have 2+ cards? If so, have you tried removing one or the other and see if things stabilize?


----------



## Panvix

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

There is only one graphics card in my system, this one: http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/video_cards/Sapphire_100251SR/Sapphire_Radeon_HD_4870_X2_Upright.jpg

video description of it here: Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 X2 Video Card - YouTube

it's all in one piece, I can't take it out as there is no other graphics card in my system.

Thanks for the links I'll check them out.


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

Do you have onboard graphics from your motherboard that you can temporarily use?


----------



## Panvix

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

I am not really sure about that.. Where could I see that?
In the device manager, under display only this graphics card comes up (twice, because of the x2 crossfire business i guess)
Also when I run the CPU-Z program that gives you the specifications of your system, under graphics again only this Ati Radeon graphics card comes up (twice)

My PC doesn't BSOD/crash if i run windows either as safemode or normal mode, but having deleted the graphics card driver (but the display is wrong).

I'm wondering if this was a good graphics card so as to buy it again.
I have to say that I've had two CPU burn out in the past, so I understand this might have affected the graphics card... Although this current graphics card problem did not happen immediately after the CPU burn outs.


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

Look at the back of your PC. If ports coming from your motherboard (USB, network, etc.) also include a display port (VGA, HDMI, etc.) that you can plug your monitor in, then it has onboard graphics.


----------



## Panvix

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

I checked, there is no other graphics card I'm afraid, so I can't run on that to see if the crashes occur or not.


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

Ah very well, guess you must continue on with the testing!


----------



## Panvix

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

Today I opened my PC to check if there are any obvious signs of the graphics card having burned out. With it working half the time I'm not sure if it is damaged or if something else in the system is failing. When I opened the ol' tower up I saw that a pair of the few power cables coming from the PSU connecting to the motherboeard had come out, so I plugged them back in. Then I rebooted my system and it was working without crashing. I installed the graphics card driver that use to make it crash upon restart, restarted the system but it didn't crash this time. I've been working on the PC all day today, playing videos and making skype calls and nothing has made the system go into BSOD and crash/restart.
Now I'm very reluctant to assume that the problem was solved, maybe I pulled those cables out by accident when I was looking around in there and then noticed them loose and plugged them back in. Or Could this have been it, a couple of cables that had come out? I am not an expert on PCs, I have a basic understanding of how things work. What is your opinion on this unplugged cable business? Thank you for all your timer and advice by the way!


----------



## tomhcb

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

A lack of power to graphics card could have certainly cause quite a few problems.


----------



## Panvix

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

It was cables going to the mother board thought, the cables for the graphics card where in place. But indirectly a shortage of energy could have affected the graphic cards performance, via the motherboard. It's weird how those cables came off.. :facepalm:


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

You should just continue to run your PC for another week or two. If you find your system is stable, you can mark this thread as solved and consider it a done deal.


----------



## Panvix

*Re: BSOD caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys*

Yes, I have that in mind. It seems to be stable so far, I'm almost certain now it has been resolved, the loose cable was causing it. I haven't had a single crash since!


----------

